# Why is my gsd pouncing and scratching on the floor?



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

My gsd Sasha (female that just got spayed and turned 1) is pouncing on and scratching at the floor as if she seems to see something but in reality there is nothing there. What causes this? Why does she do it? Is it normal? Thank you.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Is she trying to catch reflections or shadows?


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

No there is nothing there I would figure there would at least be some type of movement she's going after but no. She even does it at night when no lights are on and shades are closed (complete darkness).


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi doesn't pounce, but she sometimes scratches and claws the floor, her bed, and the grass outside. And she seems to get a little excited/happy while doing this!

I've always thought it was some sort of nesting thing or trying to make the area comfortable for when she lays down. We usually tell her to stop because we don't want her destroying the area with her sharp nails!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you used a laser pointer w/ her in the past?


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yea that's what it is like and she constantly stares at the floor for minutes until she pounces and scratches. I will try to take a video and post a link.


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes I have and I recently purchased some as well


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What, you've purchase laser pointers for her to play with?


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

No I purchased them for myself and I do use it around her sometimes but try not to let her see it because she would run around vigorously looking/following it. Is it bad to use laser pointers around my GSD?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, that is why she is pouncing and scratching, she's trying to find/catch something that is not there. OCD...you can do a search here for many threads on the dangers of using one. Some dogs are fine, others develop what you are seeing. Please don't ever use one to entertain her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very bad! Don't do it!! It can lead to compulsive behavior like tail chasing or trying to catch the light even when it isn't there- sounds just like what she's doing. I'd throw them out. When she does the pouncing, distract her with a toy or something and praise and treat her when she stops.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, it is bad, I wouldn't use it while Sasha is anywhere near anymore. It can cause OCD in dogs. She is most likely looking for the light when she does what you describe. I'm not sure what to do to stop the behavior though, but it could be much worse. Someone with more experience may be able to give advice on how to control the scratching and jumping at the floor, but for now you may want to be sure not to have the laser lite out around her.


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you guys so much i figured so but now i know. Im going to try to distract her when she starts to do it again and never use the lasers around her. Thank you very much. Here is a video i put up anyway just so you know what it looks like. 


Sasha pouncing and scratching - YouTube


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

Its not necessarily the laser.

Our dog (almost 6 mos old) does the scratching thing on our throw rug. We have never used a laser pointer and there are no shadows or anything projected on it that we can see.

Its as if its a nesting thing. It gets bad enough were we can see the claw scratch outlines made into the rug.

He doesn't do it all the time, maybe once a week when we are sitting near the rug. Otherwise he leaves it alone.

I think its just puppy behavior and he is easily distracted by some toy we give him when we catch him doing it.


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

It could be that as well but i forgot to mention she used to scratch at the couches to get her toys from underneath them but now does it for no reason. I believe this could probably be one of her OCDs but not positive. For now im just going to distract her and praise her when she stops. Hopefully she will get over it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

From the video, it doesn't look like nesting, but the typical reaction of laser searching. What kind of flooring is under the rug? Because with the fine dog's hearing cocoraches mice and other critters may be a possibility, specially with old wooden floors.


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is wood and i havent seen and bugs/critters in my home. at least not yet but that is also possible. i havent really thought about that i might invest in some treatment soon just in case.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Sasha

As the owner of a dog who has dreadful OCD from chasing a laser it really is vital for you to ignore this behaviour - never laugh at her or give her attention for it. Our dog also chases shadows of birds and insects and even the shadow of the ball, rather than the ball. He has really hurt us when on leash suddenly yanking us to chase a shadow so tiny that we've had no chance of seeing it. 

Redirect her immediatley with a noise such as a clap or a sharp NO and toss her a ball or reward her for stopping. 
_________________
Sue


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog never saw lasers and was never OCD but as a puppy and young dog she would occasionally pounce on a spot and scratch it. We guessed that she saw or smelled something new or interesting. She still scratches when she is excited or playing chase in the house.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira used to scratch and pounce certain spots on the floor. I made the connection that there was a drop of water where she wanted to lay.
She's prissy, and didn't want to wet her fur.

Quick wipe with a paper towel did the trick.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja does this to one area of our floor. I discovered that the particular board squeaks when you walk on it, sounding very much like a mouse. As Freyja is obsessed with catching rodents she tries to catch this imaginary one. I simply close the door to the room and she is fine. 

Check to see if that area makes any strange noises when pressure is applied. If so then the jumping and pouncing is making that noise happen more often, rewarding her behavior.


----------



## Sasha36 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. We've been distracting her like someone earlier suggested. It's tricky because she gets so involved with whatever she's seeing that she doesn't really want to bother with anything else. If anyone else has any methods that worked for them, we're open to try it.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Long leash!

If you can't distract her, physically stop her. We don't want her thinking you are rewarding her with a toy ot treat for behaving that way either.




.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasha36 said:


> If anyone else has any methods that worked for them, we're open to try it.


When your pup begins to focus in make a loud sudden sound. Upon the puppy looking at you and coming to investigate reward her, sync a command word with the action. We use leave it when Freyja focuses in on something such as the squeaky floor. Under that command she has to either come to us or take several steps back and sit at a stay until released. We end up using the command quite often as she loves to devour mice and voles.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

QUIT using the laser pointer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she has developed some 'short circuits' in her brain and am not sure she can go back!!!!!!!! these things are dangerous.....

I hope she recovers....

Lee


----------

